# Do I repair or replace wet sheetrock?



## no clue at all

I have a new home and my AC unit which is located in my attic started leaking. The unit sits inside a drip pan but was not installed properly and when it leaked water ended up out of the drip pan onto a piece of plywood, onto insulation and onto the sheetrock. The water came through a seam in the sheetrock and leaked into my kitchen. My question is should the sheetrock be replaced or just repaired? If the sheetrock is repaired should I worry about mold?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Did it dry out completely?
Insulated wall?
1st time this has happened?
I've never replaced drywall due to a small leak


----------



## TazinCR

If it is new someone else should be doing the work.


----------



## f8lyer8s

Sounds like you would at least need to replace part of it… how big is the section that got wet?... if it were me I would cut a square, large enough to take out the damaged area, (your going to have to go to the right and left until you hit a stud/rafter in order to be able to attach replacement) … after you have your hole I would remove the damaged insulation (or do this before) and throw that away as well.. I would set up a fan to dry out the ply wood or hit it with some diluted bleach and let it dry out, or replace that as well, depending on the damage… With the square cut out, just measure it, go to the store and see if the sell small gypsum boards to fit it, if they are to small you might have to buy a whole 4x8 sheet, no big deal its like 7 bucks, but make sure you get the right thickness (usually ceilings are 5/8”)… this is what I would do, its going to cost you like 30 bucks and like ½ day of work, but you’ll have the piece of mind of no mold above your head…


----------



## f8lyer8s

But i do have to agree with Tazin.. if it is new construction, that should all be warrantied and the builder should be out doing all the work...


----------



## drywallsurgeon

Scuba_Dave said:


> Did it dry out completely?
> Insulated wall?
> 1st time this has happened?
> I've never replaced drywall due to a small leak


I agree. :thumbsup:

First and most important thing is stopping the leak.
Depending on the visible damage to board repair accordingly. When drywall is completely dry press on board with your hands and see if the nails/screws pop through. If they do re-nail/screw board so its tight to the framing members. As long as it is aesthetically pleasing and the board is not warped from long exposure to water it should be fine. 
Again as all here have said, the builder is responsible for repairs unless it is beyond warranty period. Whatever that is.
As a drywall contractor for over 30 years, we have, in order to bend Sheetrock around radius walls, have saturated sheetrock on the floor of the garage. Important thing there is to know when enough is enough and not go beyond that. Otherwise it will fall apart. In your situation, if he board has dried out and is not warped and the leak has been fixed then your ready for repair and paint.


----------



## Maintenance 6

I'd be concerned that the insulation has dried out. It can take a long, long time for fiberglass insulation to dry out. In the meantime, is it holding a significant amount of moisture against the wood or drywall? That would be a surefire way to create a mold situation.


----------



## bjbatlanta

If the drywall dried out without sagging, leave it. You can remove the offending insulation and replace it if you feel the need, but it will dry also. Remove any tape that is loose and reapply and finish. Prime any water stain with Kilz or Zinsser and paint. If no mold is apparent above (pull the insulation back and look) you should be fine. If there is, treat with mildewcide (bleach is fine). You can even seal the area above with Kilz....


----------

